# Trot Lines?



## wtrfwlr

Is trot lining illegal in North Dakota, I live in Southern Illinois and it's totally legal here. IF it is i was just curious of why it is illegal?


----------



## fox412

Yes it is illegal. I did it all the time when I still lived in Arkansas. Why it is I have no clue.


----------



## MT_catter

it affects the population in one small area to much.


----------



## proguide

North Dakota has a two line limit per person and you must be within 200 feet of those lines. Minnesota has a one line/one hook limit.

The Red River is a border water between the two with very strict limits and a a slot. A trot line would typically kill a fish (from my limited understanding) and that would hurt the population.

I am all for hook and line only in North Dakota and Minnesota.


----------



## Gildog

trotlining is more like trapping than fishing...here in MO trotting and jugging are pretty popular because it works and people bring in a lot of catfish, including big ones. They get eaten. It's been that way here for years, so the tradition will meet much resistance if Cons Dept tried to change it. They do manage certain bodies of water using bag limits, so think they can manage populations that way.

I helped a friend run his trotline once, it was just like running a trapline...we brought home two and released a couple that were too small.

I much prefer catching them with rod and reel...


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Trot lines are not legal in North Dakota, or Minnesota.

With the 5 fish limit and only 1 can be over 24" for catfish on the Red River and it's tribs...a trot line would not be capable of staying in the regs due to likely unintended mortality.

An untended single line offers the same concerns and is also just as non compliant and indiscriminate.


----------

